# Cleaning



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a bit of a boring subject but I was wondering how often do you clean your clubs normally I clean the after every round or every 2 rounds. So how often do you guys clean yours? Does anyone know how much of a difference it actually makes? I figuare it must make some difference because with dirty clubs your grooves are clog so the ball wouldn't come of as nicely.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I clean them as I go. That's all that I've found to be necessary. I always have a damp towel and a 2 sided brush that I use to clean them after every shot. I've never needed to do anything else. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I use a towel to clean on the course but I give mine a wash and a wipe in some warm water at home.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I typically wash mine after every 3 or 4 rounds. It really depends on playing conditions though, if it's wet (winter) I do it more often. I also believe the chemicals used on courses in the winter are more harsh on your equipment, I could be totally wrong there since they obviously use more fertilizer in warmer months, but they definitely get muddier in the winter. I use a shallow plastic pan to wash, I use car wash soap and a tooth brush, then I rinse in a small bucket and use a dry towel to dry the heads and wipe down the shafts. I use 409 on a damp towel to clean the grips, I put the 409 on one end and leave one end with just water to wipe the grips afterward to get any left over cleaner off. Lastly after everthing is dry, I use car wax on the heads, then carefully use a rag with denatured alcohol to clean any wax residue of the club faces. I'm actually going to clean mine today, it's been 5 rounds since I cleaned them up. I'm going to Atlanta on Friday and I'm gonna try to get a round in while I'm there so I want them nice and shiney. I've always cleaned them this way, it's more of a mental thing for me, but it's like your car always seems to run better after you clean it really well. I seem to hit better with nice clean clubs.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I have never gone out of my way to clean my clubs aside from what I do after every shot. I typically keep a set of irons for at least 8-10 years, and they don't suffer any damage from the landscaping chemicals used by the golf course. They are clean and shiny and look and perform just fine.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> I have never gone out of my way to clean my clubs aside from what I do after every shot. I typically keep a set of irons for at least 8-10 years, and they don't suffer any damage from the landscaping chemicals used by the golf course. They are clean and shiny and look and perform just fine.


I'm sure you're absolutely right, but you know what they say, the hardest 5" in golf is between your ears. Just my routine.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I clean mine after every shot, including all practice shots. It is just my belief that anytime a person leaves debris on the club face, and then impacts the ball with it, they are prematurely damaging (scarring) the club face, and the grooves. It's just part of my "post shot routine".


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a towel and brush on my bag too and I do clean between shots. The proceedure I posted is on top of what I do on the course to make sure my club face is clean for each shot.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got the two sided brush, nylon bristles on one side and steel bristles on the other side. Before putting the club in the bag I always swipe the face of the club and make sure the grooves are clean. Sometimes the towel works fine, depends on the day whether the soil is damp or not. For a more thorough wash I'll use the club washer at the clubhouse or on the range. Then at the end of the season I bring them in the house for a nice bath then return them to my shop and tuck them in for the long winter nap. 

They'll be getting an extra months nap since we won't be going south for my spring break this year.

Buck


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Up North said:


> They'll be getting an extra months nap since we won't be going south for my spring break this year.
> 
> Buck


That's a shame Buck, I was hoping you were coming down to North Carolina to see me.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Cajun said:


> That's a shame Buck, I was hoping you were coming down to North Carolina to see me.


maybe that could be arranged for next year...:headbang:


Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I to clean my clubs as I go on the course I do need to get a like brush though as I normally just use a towel.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

When I was in my teens working as a caddy it was standard practice to wash the members clubs with soap and water and clean the grooves on the irons so thats what I do. on the course wipe them down or use a soft brush denping on the type of material I got myself into.


----------



## rez_golfer (Mar 4, 2010)

Usually clean the grooves after ever shot but the entire club? maybe once a week or on a slow day at the range


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Up North said:


> maybe that could be arranged for next year...:headbang:
> 
> 
> Buck


Come on down! The golfing is good in the Carolinas.


----------

